# Anyone tried Fluanxol? Has it helped you.



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

I have been perscribed by my doctor, Fluanxol in 500mcg tablets. I have very scared of taking medication and he recommened that I should take one when I am having a 'moment'. Which I have been doing, but the dont reduce my DP/DR they just make me feel relaxed. Am I taking too little. Any one else got involved in this? In the U.S. it might be under another name.


----------



## rah (Mar 2, 2008)

hi i have also been prescribed Fluanxol at 5mg but he has said to take it 3 times a day, ill keep u posted on how im getting on!


----------



## rah (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry 0.5 mg!


----------



## Greenapple (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi guys,

I would really appreciate it if you guys could give an update on the Fluanxol? By that I mean Rah as well as Guest_CharlieD. How have you experienced the Fluanxol? I've also been prescribed FLuanxol, but only 0,5 mg twice a day. I dont know whether it will help me or that I have to get to a higher dosage before I will notice any changes. So I really need your guys help, so I can tell my psychiatrist what to do. She told me she doesnt know what to do.

I really appreciate you guys reacting.

Greenapple


----------

